

Once Every Four Days, the US Power Grid Is Under Attack - msantillan
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/once-every-four-days-the-us-power-grid-is-under-attack/

======
RogerL
Tonight when I drove by the substation that was shot at back in 2013 I saw it
was surrounded with some kind of concrete walls; I go by every day and this
was the first time I noticed it. It looked like a somewhat ad hoc set up,
though I admit it was hard to judge at dusk and at highway speeds.

